
The US relaxed its meat safety rules at the wrong time - laurex
https://qz.com/1790253/the-usda-is-recalling-more-unsafe-meat-now-than-in-2013/
======
joker3
Is there ever a right time to relax meat safety rules?

------
IXxXI
The US relaxed its meat safety rules due to meat processing being shifted away
from the USA to nations like china which have lower standards.

This shift began years before Trump took office btw.

